# And JBT makes 3



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

After waiting since January we picked up our 4 month old "Japanese Bobtail" kitten yesterday.

She is so petite.

Our oldest is a 15 year old orange tabby and the other is a 14 month old tabby.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooray! I am so glad your new baby is home! Love that little tail!n
How is the new kitten settling in?


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Awe! Adorable, congrats on your number 3 kitty, love it!

Hopefully your 14 month old tabby will have a buddy to play around with now. Did you pick a name?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

21Rouge, YAY!! You finally have her home!!! 
And she's a CUTIE!!:thumbup::thumbup:
Sharon


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Speechie said:


> How is the new kitten settling in?


We have converted of all places...our dining room, as her "safe room"!

She is doing fine but it is so much work keeping her and the other indoor cat separate. (The mostly outdoor orange tabby probably doesnt even know she is here).


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Catlover Danielle said:


> A
> Hopefully your 14 month old tabby will have a buddy to play around with now. Did you pick a name?


That 14 month old better appreciate this new addition to our family!

"Hana" (flower in Japanese).


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She's so cute! I love her markings - they seem pretty unusual! I hope she and your other indoor kitty get along well.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hana-chan is super adorable! I love her coloring! She looks quite inquisitive roaming about your home already, she must be pretty adventurous! Lol. ;-)


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats. She is cute and love the name. Good luck with the intros, hope its quick and smooth.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh Hana is so gorgeous!!


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks all of you for the good wishes. Hana was very much socialized coming from the breeder. Not much seems to have fazed her so far.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi 21Rouge!
Have there been any accidental meetings with the others yet?
Hana is really an adorable little girl!
Sharon


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Have there been any accidental meetings with the others yet?


We are amazed that intros have gone so well (paws crossed). The 14 month old tabby and Hana are doing just fine together. (I am assuming that she washing Hana is a good sign ). And the 15 year old cranky one shows very little interest in Hana....and that is good. (Previous intros with this one and the now 14 month old Tammy were rocky for almost 5 months!)


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a precious baby!


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Catlover Danielle said:


> Hopefully your 14 month old tabby will have a buddy to play around with now.


We are so pleased on how these two are getting along. The picture attached shows the 2 of them together only about 1 week after bringing her home.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww, heartwarming!! What a couple of sweeties. :luv


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh, they are so lovely!! Snuggle pix are my favorite!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a sweet pic - and what sweet kitties they both are!

Snuggling after 1 week...wow. I've had my girls for 12 1/2 years - still waiting for them to snuggle...!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

If someone ever asks you what does the word "contentment" means, I think that picture explains it all, lol! 

To ailurophiles, a great deal of happiness comes from peace within the felines themselves! ;-)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

21Rouge, This is so Awesome! 
I'm very Happy for you!
They're VERY cute cuddled together! 
Sharon


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Here is Hana (almost 6 months old) with 15 year old cranky Luke. The pose is a bit reminiscent of Daniel in the Lion's Den!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She's even charmed Luke!  

6 months and just as adorable!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

That is an absolute precious photo of them both!


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

*Clean as a whistle*

Here is our bobtail girl getting a face wash from our tabby:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tVNaYMNWNU


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Rouge,
That is Absolutely PURRR-FECT! 
Hanna is growing into a Gorgeous Girl! 
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Sooooo sweet!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

So stinkin adorable! Love the mutual grooming!


----------

